# Brotchen



## bill ace 350 (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone have a good recipe for brotchen?

Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have tried this one with some good results. I know that it would be better if i could get the proper flour. 

WEIZENBRÖTCHEN   
 (12 rolls):

500 g Italian Tipo 00 flour (Use bread or cake flour)
8 g instant yeast
4 g/1 tsp. sugar
270 g water, lukewarm
40 g olive oil
10 g salt
1 egg, slightly beaten, for brushing
6 g sesame seeds, for topping
4 g poppy seeds, for topping
14 g sunflower seeds, for topping

DAY 1
In the evening, stir yeast into lukewarm water until dissolved. Mix all ingredients for 1 minute at lowest speed (mixer or wooden spoon). Let dough sit for 5 minutes.

Knead on medium-low speed (or with hands) for 2 minutes. Dough should be supple and still a little bit sticky (adjust with water if needed). Continue kneading for 4 more minutes, increasing speed to medium-high for last 30 sec. Dough should be very tacky, bordering on sticky.

Transfer dough to lightly floured work surface. With wet or oiled hands, stretch and fold dough like a business envelope in thirds, then turn it around 90 degrees, and fold from short sides the same way.

Gather dough ball, sides tucked underneath, and place it in lightly oiled bowl. Cover, and let rest for 10 minutes. Repeat these stretches and folds 3 more times, every 10 minutes (40 min. total time)*. Cover bowl and refrigerate overnight.

 DAY 2:

Remove dough from refrigerator 3 hours before baking, to de-chill and double their original size. Prepare egg wash and three bowls with sesame, poppy and sunflower seeds for topping. Line baking sheet with parchment paper.

Divide dough into 12 equal pieces, and shape them into rolls. Brush each with egg wash, then dip in seeds. Place dough balls seam side down on baking sheet. Let rolls rise ca 2 - 2 1/4 hours, or until grown 2 times their original size (remember to preheat oven after 1 3/4 hours.)

Preheat oven to 428º F/220º C, including steam pan. Place rolls in oven, pouring 1 cup boiling water in steam pan. Bake for 9 min., rotate baking sheet for even browning, and continue baking for another 9 - 10 min., until golden brown (internal temperature at least 200º F/92º C). Leave rolls in switched off oven for 10 minutes more (leave door a crack open), before taking them out to cool on a rack.


----------



## diamondmarco (Dec 30, 2015)

Good one dirtsailor2003.

Since they take longer to prepare than regular rolls I make a much larger batch and bake them as you do. But, I bake them about 7-8 minutes less and freeze them for a future use. Simply pop them back into the oven for a few more minutes to complete baking. Almost instant broetchen. Perfect for sandwiches or for breakfast with butter and marmalade.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 30, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I have tried this one with some good results. I know that it would be better if i could get the proper flour.
> 
> WEIZENBRÖTCHEN
> 
> ...



Looks good! Thanks


----------

